# Disable Cell Signal



## f2rf2r (Mar 31, 2012)

I upgraded to another phone, but the DX is still receiving cell signal (probably roaming), is there a way to permanently turn off the radio other than using airplane mode?

Also, the Wifi currently have a very poor connectivity with my school's 802.1x network (takes multiple tries to connect/randomly disconnect even with good signal), is there a way to improve/fix this? It worked very well at my home wifi network.


----------

